# Mehrer Excel Dateien nach Access importieren



## al-Maghribi (11. April 2008)

hat jemanden ein tipp wie man mehrere XLS tabellen in Access importieren kann !

Lg


----------



## Perlmann (15. April 2008)

Hallo,

 das geht zB mit Makros (Befehl TransferArbeitsblatt).
Wenn Du mehrere dieser Befehle untereinanderstellst, kannst Du auch mehere XLS "auf einen Schlag" importieren.

In VBA heißt das Docmd.TransferSpreadsheet

Gruß
P.


----------



## al-Maghribi (15. April 2008)

ich dachte an einem VB code der ein upload box öffnet und der import von mehreren dateien auf einmal, ich habe schon was, ich kann aber damit nur eine XLS importieren dann muss ich wieder neu ausführen !


----------

